# Failed SHIELDS UP!



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

i clicked on all service ports and found out port number 22 and 23 are open!

Port 22

Name: 
ssh

Purpose: 
SSH Remote Login Protocol

Description: 


Related Ports: 

Port 23

Name: 
telnet

Purpose: 
Telnet

Description: 
Telnet is one of the earliest, original protocols of the Internet. A machine offering Telnet services is essentially offering to accept an "across the Internet" remote console terminal connection from any client device. This makes Telnet quite powerful and, without proper security, a significant security concern.

Related Ports: 
161


How do i close them and make my laptop safer? I use windows 7 firewall but i don't know all of them advanced stuffs for configurating the firewall. Can anyone help please

besides that, what is a good alternate firewall and free and easy to configure?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You are at greater risk of clicking on a compromised web site then the risks those ports suggest.

If you want to close them here is how

To disable ports, please launch Windows Firewall, click on "Advanced settings" in the left pane. Then, in the opened window, you could set port policies for inbound or outbound. For example, if you would like to set for inbound, right-click on Inbound, choose "New rule". Select Port, click Next. Choose the correct port type and enter the port ID. Click Next and continue to finish.

Here is a youtube video on the subject
How to Open and Close a Port in Windows 7s Firewall by Britec - YouTube


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

i just did a leak test and it went through! my windows firewall didn't alert me of anything. 

that video is confusing, can you help me further please then after help me decide whether to stick to this firewall or get another. anyone ?


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

hello can someone help me?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"that video is confusing"

where did you get confused?

"i just did a leak test and it went through!"
pretty normal. most of us don't configure for outbound traffic monitoring. I certainly don't want to be bothered with all the popup messages everytime I want to access something.

bring up the windows firewall, go to advanced and create outbound rules if you wish to monitor outbound traffic.

Lots of other firewalls out there like zone alarm, comodo ect.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

ok and?

my firewall is right in front of me, what do i do next?

is zonealarm compatible with windows 7?


----------



## LitZ (Sep 22, 2011)

Online Armor is much better than ZoneAlarm.

Unless your machine has a public static address (100% sure your not) and isn't standing behind a local router your fine without blocking them. A cracker would need a local address to telnet or SSH into your machine.

LitZ


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

i have heard good things about online armor but does it need customization to take advantage of its full security potential or does the default settings already at its full security potential?


----------



## LitZ (Sep 22, 2011)

wii_zil said:


> i have heard good things about online armor but does it need customization to take advantage of its full security potential or does the default settings already at its full security potential?


It is interactive so once a program wants to connect it will ask you allow/deny and than if you wish to remember it. Can it be annoying? Yes; however, it lets you make the decisions.

LitZ


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

ok that sounds good. i'm thinking of switching over to online armor but can you give me a website which shows all free firewall and how they perform and their rankings against each other please...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Comodo Firewall is considered to be a good free firewall program.


----------

